# VAG COM 17963



## Brucekent (May 29, 2011)

Hey Everyone,

Well further to my post yesterday regarding the fuel I took the car to and from work and I found the boost to be very hit and miss. It was almost like it didn't have a turbo at times. So I plugged in the vag com when I got home to find 17963 as a fault. I understand from looking at Ross Tech is it "17963/P1555 - Boost Pressure Control: Upper Limit Exceeded" Has anyone else had this fault before?

Cheers

Bruce


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Hi Bruce,

I'm sure someone will be along that has but best to make a start with their suggestions, good luck matey

17963/P1555/005461
Contents

1 17963/P1555 - Boost Pressure Control: Upper Limit Exceeded
1.1 Possible Symptoms
1.2 Possible Causes
1.3 Possible Solutions

17963/P1555 - Boost Pressure Control: Upper Limit Exceeded
Possible Symptoms

Reduced power output
Limp mode

Possible Causes

Boost Pressure too High
Hoses/Pipes incorrect connected, disconnected, blocked or leaking
Charger Pressure Control defective
VNT (variable nozzle turbo): nozzles stuck 
Solenoid Valve for Boost Pressure Control (N75) defective

Possible Solutions

Check Hoses/Pipes to/between Components
Check Solenoid Valve for Boost Pressure Control (N75)
Check / Clean / Replace Charge Pressure Control
Check / Clean mechanism for variable nozzles


----------



## Brucekent (May 29, 2011)

Thanks for that Jamman,

What is the charge pressure control?


----------



## antcole (Apr 4, 2009)

On top of the TIP (turbo inlet pipe) is the N75 valve.

Its a three way valve with a solenoid, easily accessible and has a metal L bracket on it.

It is an electrically controlled valve which operates the waste gate on the blower.

If the hoses to and from it are damaged then the waste gate stays shut and therefore the boost air keeps rising until a limp mode or a hose pops off.

Check the long hose that connects it to the waste gate, check the connector for wire breaks and check the general condition of its location.

Its possible the solenoid is shot and you will only find this out using a multimeter across the terminals (should read between 25 and 35 ohms resistance if healthy)

Could also just be blocked with poop etc.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Looks like this mate


----------



## Nick 225TT (Jun 6, 2008)

VAG-COM Version: Release 303.1

1 Faults Found:
17963 - Charge Pressure: Maximum Limit Exceeded
P1555 - 35-10 - - - Intermittent

got the same error so have

ordered a new (n75) to see if that clears it

will report back waiting on the post now for the part

ebay uk seller german auto parts

has genuine audi ones £40 delivered

see .......

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250887740984

Brand new genuine Audi part, the N75 or WGFV (Waste gate frequency valve) - this is the standard version 058 906 283F

Quick reference:
1x Genuine Audi WGFV, the so called N75, this is the F version (the standard original equipment version)
Made in Germany this is a genuine part 
Fits petrol engines only
Full car listings below

FAQ

Q) What is this part? 
A) This is the WGFV (Waste gate frequency valve) its a small electro magnetically operated vacuum 'solenoid' that is controlled by the cars ECU to control turbo boost pressure under load.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Good luck with it Nick


----------



## antcole (Apr 4, 2009)

Nick 225TT said:


> VAG-COM Version: Release 303.1
> 
> 1 Faults Found:
> 17963 - Charge Pressure: Maximum Limit Exceeded
> ...


Yeah that one looks good.
If you have a mapped engine, and a brown N75, ive heard that these can trigger an overboost fault.
Check all your hoses too and also if you can, pop the hose off the wastegate and compress the arm, hold your finger over the hose nipple and it should hold it in position.... if it doesnt, the wastgate diaphagm is damaged - hence no actuation and an overboost fault.


----------



## Nick 225TT (Jun 6, 2008)

its got a forge 007 recurcuilating dump valve so I will take it apart and clean it also :!: 
will post the outcome if it fixes it see my other post

my tts been a real pain in the butt just lately


----------



## antcole (Apr 4, 2009)

Be sure to check the wastegate too though, its right down behind the engine right on the blower.... its a ticky place but you can get to it from above.
I wouldnt think the 007 would cause you any issues to be honest


----------



## Nick 225TT (Jun 6, 2008)

will do probably 
i won't be on it till next weekend 
now anyway due to work commitments
thanks for the info though


----------



## Nick 225TT (Jun 6, 2008)

Nick 225TT said:


> will do probably
> i won't be on it till next weekend
> now anyway due to work commitments
> thanks for the info though


Update the new valve HAD arrived but the postie had left it with next door as I was out

so I fitted it and all is well.

I cleared the fault code again and just went for a quick

10 mile blast and _well_ the car feels transformed

it was bogging down and unresposive in the higher rpm ranges

but now pulls well in every gear

so in my case the new n57 valve DID cure the

17963 - Charge Pressure: Maximum Limit Exceeded error

that £40 gamble did pay off in my case :roll:

also I did another vag com scan just now and its saying no faults found

will run another in a week or so but just by the way the car feels now I think its fixed


----------



## luckylu12 (Aug 26, 2011)

Nick 225TT said:


> Nick 225TT said:
> 
> 
> > will do probably
> ...


out of interest did yours flutter whilst you suffered the problems the n75 cured? thanks


----------



## antcole (Apr 4, 2009)

luckylu12 said:


> Nick 225TT said:
> 
> 
> > Nick 225TT said:
> ...


I had the same problem a while back and yes, it did flutter slightly with the faulty N75... almost like it was running out of fuel kind of hesitation at lowish revs, 1500 - 2500 ish.
N75 replaced and cured it.


----------



## luckylu12 (Aug 26, 2011)

that sounds spot on.. mine seems to feel like it has no turbo higher end revs? sound the same?


----------



## Nick 225TT (Jun 6, 2008)

luckylu12 said:


> Nick 225TT said:
> 
> 
> > Nick 225TT said:
> ...


yes it was just like that bit like a rev limiter effect just shit but the vag com soon got to the bottom of it


----------



## Nick 225TT (Jun 6, 2008)

Still OK still no faults on vag com 

have done around 50 miles since varied town and country driving

car actualy feels like it has 225bhp now so happy days 

the magical no faults found on vag com 8)

so anyone with a similar problem who has checked

all the pipes then this stands a good chance

of fixing it :roll:


----------



## antcole (Apr 4, 2009)

Nick 225TT said:


> Still OK still no faults on vag com
> 
> have done around 50 miles since varied town and country driving
> 
> ...


Top banana! Good result mate.


----------



## Nick 225TT (Jun 6, 2008)

antcole said:


> Nick 225TT said:
> 
> 
> > Still OK still no faults on vag com
> ...


Still OK a week later  
done a couple of hundred miles now 
thinking of fitting a K&N panel filter now
but wondering if that might upset the balance :?


----------



## antcole (Apr 4, 2009)

No, go ahead, it wont affect anything. 
With a turbocharged engine, you will hear more whistle through the bulkhead.

Be careful when cleaning and re-oiling in the future, not too much oil or the MAF gets gummed up.


----------



## Nick 225TT (Jun 6, 2008)

antcole said:


> No, go ahead, it wont affect anything.
> With a turbocharged engine, you will hear more whistle through the bulkhead.
> 
> Be careful when cleaning and re-oiling in the future, not too much oil or the MAF gets gummed up.


I have got the air box drilled (wakboxed) any way over a year now nice induction roar 

also got a bargain on the k&n eBay seller had listed it as 
VW/AUDI/SEAT group replacement air filter element

rather than K&N so a lot of potential fleabay

bidders would have missed it

so was a bargain @ £34.50 delivered 
see 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/260268286597

I think he has 1 left if anyone wants a bargain everyone else seems to be charging £50 odd for the same thing
K&N part no.33-2128 checked out the K&N website seems to be the right part for a 225 tt bam
and a lot of other VAG group cars as well
I had considered buying one in the past but was just waiting for the right bargain to pop up :roll:


----------



## tt z (May 7, 2012)

Hi all,

I am tapping here into an old subject. My 225 started showing:

"17963 charge pressure maximum limit exceeded", last summer.

It hardly felt any difference while driving. Maybe only on couple occasions when having a friend in the car driving uphill on the country road there was something that felt like a split second loss of power. 
I purchased on the Bay N75, Boost valve unit 058906283F / E / C at the cost just over £30 which was from an UK seller and on the picture showing genuine Audi part. When the part arrived it was obvious that it is identical to many sold on the Bay from far East sellers. Nevertheless I installed it which was really easy. Sorry I couldn't find now the web site which I followed.
And so far so good. 1060 miles after, combined fast on motorways and hilly roads the fault did not reappeared. 
I hope this is sorted for some time.

Apparently N75 is a fast rate switch which due to age and material fatigue can skip now and again but that is enough to get registered as fault.


----------



## kingy81 (Feb 17, 2017)

hi, im mr king and i am new to this site, just bought my audi tt 1.8 t 225. but i have a couple problems like this and would love a bit of help if its possible :? anyone in nottingham on here and willing to help me out

thanks in advance


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

kingy81 said:


> hi, im mr king and i am new to this site, just bought my audi tt 1.8 t 225. but i have a couple problems like this and would love a bit of help if its possible :? anyone in nottingham on here and willing to help me out
> 
> thanks in advance


Hi Mr King, Probably be better to start your own topic in the MK1 section stating the probs you have.
Hoggy.


----------



## kingy81 (Feb 17, 2017)

thanks for the reply. ok i will try to do that hoggy. not used to the lay out on here yet


----------



## Andre-77 (Jan 27, 2018)

Hi everybody! 
i'm looking into this topic because i've the same problem on my TT 1.8t 225.
Every connection looks ok and N75, the brown one, is new because i'm just rebuilt my engine for running for the stage 3.
I would like to ask you if it's possible to have this issue because my car are ready for a stage 3 map but actually doesn't have it....therefore my problem are, at this moment, a bad map?

thank you guys!


----------



## StuartDB (Feb 10, 2018)

Errmmmm.... what? So you have fitted a big turbo or hybrid turbo plus heavy actuator and new injectors but have not modified the map to cater for them?


----------



## Andre-77 (Jan 27, 2018)

yeah right! i'm waiting for the map from my tuner!


----------



## StuartDB (Feb 10, 2018)

have you logged the car? I am surprised you only have this overboost intervention. new injectors have different voltages amongst other things and a big turbo will be generating shed loads more air - so a concern running too lean.

I would try a log with the N75 electronically disconnected to make sure you are only at actuator pressure, what turbo and injectors have you fitted?

it would probably be worthwhile getting ME7Logger setup and working, as stage 3 modified cars may well be pretty highly-strung, so you want to be on top of any unusual behaviour.


----------



## Andre-77 (Jan 27, 2018)

Yeah Stuart right, i've logged the car for the tuner :lol: .
I've mounted bosch 550cc injectors and a BAM 380 Hybrid Turbo from AET motorsport with the 10psi wastegate actuator .
The car originally, and unfortunatly, are narrow band but i've fitted an wideband AEM AFR UEGO and during the log the car seem a bit limp but not so much. At this link can you see how the afr goes: https://photos.app.goo.gl/efpt5avGQ52VcyqM8

And here there's the log: https://drive.google.com/file/d/1mEYkSd ... sp=sharing

below there's the scan:

Mileage: 237730km-147718mi Repair Order:

Chassis Type: XX (8N - Audi TT (1999 > 2007))
Scan: 01 02 03 08 15 17 22 35 37 45 55 56 76 77

VIN: XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX Mileage: 237730km/147718miles
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: 06A-906-032-APX.clb
Part No: 8L0 906 018 M
Component: 1.8L R4/5VT 0002 
Coding: 05710
Shop #: WSC 01236 
VCID: 397EB5CB234A35D69C3-5072

3 Faults Found:
17963 - Charge Pressure 
P1555 - 35-10 - Maximum Limit Exceeded - Intermittent
18010 - Power Supply Terminal 30 
P1602 - 35-10 - Voltage too Low - Intermittent
16518 - Oxygen (Lambda) Sensor B1 S1 
P0134 - 35-10 - No Activity - Intermittent
Readiness: 0000 0000


----------



## StuartDB (Feb 10, 2018)

I cannot access the log file - but 12.56 AFR is good if under load. I assume the o2 sensor B1 S1 - is because you have fit a wide band sensor in the downpipe.

I expect you get that error because the stock map only allows 200mbar overboost, before storing a fault - and unless mapped out will often drop the power for 10 seconds.


----------



## Andre-77 (Jan 27, 2018)

StuartDB said:


> I cannot access the log file - but 12.56 AFR is good if under load. I assume the o2 sensor B1 S1 - is because you have fit a wide band sensor in the downpipe.
> 
> I expect you get that error because the stock map only allows 200mbar overboost, before storing a fault - and unless mapped out will often drop the power for 10 seconds.


Yeah Stuart you're right I've done this! I'm sorry about the log I'll try to share it again :? .
About the error I've the your same think, it's only a map fault!

Thank you so much Stuart!


----------



## StuartDB (Feb 10, 2018)

Just attach the file here.


----------



## Andre-77 (Jan 27, 2018)

Here there's the log!

View attachment LOG_ST0_20-09-20.xlsx


----------



## StuartDB (Feb 10, 2018)

VCDS logs are just rubbish. 1 sample every 0.9 of a second instead of 20 samples a second. And only a few sensors at once.

Desired boost is alot less than actual isn't it, that's why the error is appearing. And your AFR is probably so rich because you have bigger injectors and have not mapped them. You could try logging N75 WGDC and throttle plate position and pedal position. When I was overshooting max load, the ECU was closing the throttle to 30% when pedal was 100%. 
Do you still have the original o2 sensor joined (made a new boss for the AEM AFR gauge)?
As how will the car know to adjust the mixture?


----------



## Andre-77 (Jan 27, 2018)

StuartDB said:


> VCDS logs are just rubbish. 1 sample every 0.9 of a second instead of 20 samples a second. And only a few sensors at once.
> 
> Desired boost is alot less than actual isn't it, that's why the error is appearing. And your AFR is probably so rich because you have bigger injectors and have not mapped them. You could try logging N75 WGDC and throttle plate position and pedal position. When I was overshooting max load, the ECU was closing the throttle to 30% when pedal was 100%.
> Do you still have the original o2 sensor joined (made a new boss for the AEM AFR gauge)?
> As how will the car know to adjust the mixture?


Yes VDCS log are too poor of choice...i'll try to log with ME7logger as you suggested , but first i've to learn how to use it  .
Ok i'll try the N75, the TB and the pedal position...about the O2 sensor, i've mounted two lambda, one are the original one (narrow) and the other one are the AFR wideband.


----------

